# Wer ist die heißeste Dschungelcamp-Teilnehmerin?



## Syclone (14 Jan. 2012)

Gestern hat ja "Ich bin ein Star, holt mich hier raus" 2012 angefangen. Anlaß für mich euch zu fagen wer denn im Dschungelcamp eure Favoritin ist - nicht auf den Sieg, sondern von der persönlichen Vorliebe her.


----------



## Al Bundy29 (14 Jan. 2012)

Wo ist der Button gar keine


----------



## krawutz (15 Jan. 2012)

Eindeutig Ailton - laut Harald Schmidt die einzige Figur mit echten Brüsten !


----------



## MetalFan (15 Jan. 2012)

Auch wenn ich es mir nicht anschaue - Radost!


----------



## neman64 (16 Jan. 2012)

Ich Sag mal Brigitte Nilsen


----------



## collins (16 Jan. 2012)

Ich finde die alle nicht so toll.

Dass Kim ihre Schminke weglässt ist aber kein Fehler


----------



## Celebbo (16 Jan. 2012)

Martin Kesici!


----------



## congo64 (16 Jan. 2012)

Dirk Bach


----------



## Bargo (16 Jan. 2012)

Kunststoff im Dschungel ist Umweltverschmutzung ...


----------



## Sassi (16 Jan. 2012)

radost einfach super tolles weib:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Ryan Atwood (17 Jan. 2012)

La Mica natürlich


----------



## Punisher (18 Jan. 2012)

Radost Bokel gefällt mir am besten


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Jan. 2012)

Die Teengöre Kim ist die süßeste Versuchung im Camp.


----------

